# Alpha-Test: Hearthstone-Datenbank



## ZAM (7. November 2013)

*URL:*
http://hsdb.buffed.de/

*Momentan testbar:*
Deckbuilder

*Ziel:* 
Wir wollen einen Hearthstone-Deckbuilder erstellen mit ein paar Community-Features, wie bspw. speicher- und vergleichbare Decks oder die eigene Kartenliste zum Vergleich und Abgleich, waas einem noch fehlt.

Das ganze soll vorrangig responsive sein, d.h.  es soll auf Tabletts und vielleicht auch Smartphones einsetzbar sein.

Wir verzichten auf Filter- und Info-Orgien, wie bspw. welche Emotes macht welcher Boss (albern). Den Umfang von hearthhead bspw. finden wir weder sinnvoll noch übersichtlich.

*Stand:**
*Es ist alles sehr grober Rohbau, um erstmal ein Gefühl für Positionierungen und das Responsive-Layout zu bekommen. Keine Farbgebungen, Icons etc. sind oder müssen in dem Stand final sein.

Aktuell kann man nur ein bisschen mit den Filtern des Kartenbrowsers spielen, der gleichzeitig im Deckbuilder integriert wird.

Das Forum ist nur mit bestimmten Userrechten erreichbar.
Die Datenbank-Seite ist nur mit Mindesstatus "Moderator" erreichbar.

Mehr Infos demnächst...


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2013)

Typo: "Es gibt *keien* Karten die deinen Filterkriterien entsprechen"


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. November 2013)

Erstmal:

Das Layout find ich aktuell gut.

Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn man 3 Karten angezeigt bekommt und mit der Maus über die rechte Karte geht, kommt ja der Tooltip. Da erscheint erstmal unten auch eine Scrollbar, die aber nach 3 Sekunden dann wieder verschwindet.

PS: IE 11 x64


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2013)

Für den IE mache ich aktuell keine Anpassungen und schiebe das auch weit, weit raus,
Tooltips nehme ich demnächst wieder raus, zumindest im Builder und Browser - Optional einblendbar. Für Smartphones dann auf Doppelklick.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2013)

Verlinken geht auch schon mal.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2013)

Update - Ich habe das Browsing der Karten jetzt angepasst. Mehr Karten zu sehen - außerdem funktioniert jetzt Swipe - wodurch es auch auf Smartphones scrollbar ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2013)

Der seitliche links < Pfeil verschwindet hinter dem Kristalldingensda von der Karte, wenn man die Seite wechselt. Bzw. wird zu transparent. Ich würd diesen "Blätterbalken" ca. 1cm zur Seite schieben, dann wirkts auch etwas übersichtlicher und nicht so vollgequetscht. Der Abstand auf der rechten Seite wirkt da besser. 


Beim verlinken klappt die Umwandlung in BB-Code nicht, wenn man KEINE Karten ausgewählt hat.


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der seitliche links < Pfeil verschwindet hinter dem Kristalldingensda von der Karte, wenn man die Seite wechselt. Bzw. wird zu transparent. Ich würd diesen "Blätterbalken" ca. 1cm zur Seite schieben, dann wirkts auch etwas übersichtlicher und nicht so vollgequetscht. Der Abstand auf der rechten Seite wirkt da besser.



Mal schauen - das gehört zur Carousel-Funktion des Twitter-Frameworks (Bootstrap). Kann man sicher irgendwie modifizieren.



> Beim verlinken klappt die Umwandlung in BB-Code nicht, wenn man KEINE Karten ausgewählt hat.



Hat ja dann auch keinen Sinn


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2013)

Mehr Features Inc
http://hsdb.buffed.de/deckbuilder/#MTB8Mjg6MjsyODU6MjszMzg6MTs1Mzg6Mjs2MzY6Mjs2NTQ6Mjs3NTM6Mjs5NDA6MjsxMTg2OjE7MTM3MToyOzEzNzI6MTsxNjUzOjE7MTY1NToxOzE2NTg6MjsxNjU5OjI7MTY4NjoyOzE2ODg6MjsxNzIxOjE


----------



## Carcharoth (17. November 2013)

Die Links auf die einzelnen Karten funktionieren noch nicht. Aber ich glaub das weisst du bereits 

Ansonsten is mir nix neues an Bugs mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Links auf die einzelnen Karten funktionieren noch nicht. Aber ich glaub das weisst du bereits



 Es ist noch nichts anklickbar, was nicht drin ist *g*



> Ansonsten is mir nix neues an Bugs mehr aufgefallen.



Ich habe einen gefunden. Man konnte den URL-Hash modifizieren und damit die Limitierungen (30 Karten gesamt, nur unique Legendarys ) umgehen.


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man konnte den URL-Hash modifizieren und damit die Limitierungen (30 Karten gesamt, nur unique Legendarys ) umgehen.



Wer denkt denn als 0815 User an so was^^ (soll heißen: so einen Bug, hätte ICH nie gefunden) - aber ja, Scherzkekse die sich mit der Materie auskennen, gibt es halt auch immer


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wer denkt denn als 0815 User an so was^^ (soll heißen: so einen Bug, hätte ICH nie gefunden) - aber ja, Scherzkekse die sich mit der Materie auskennen, gibt es halt auch immer



Ich entwickel viel mit dem Hintergedanken, wie könnte man das umgehen. Alles was User-Interaktion ist, muss man 10x prüfen -  Erfahrungswert.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2013)

Die Kartenansicht nimmt auch langsam Gestalt an
http://hsdb.buffed.de/card/Todesschwinge-834


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2013)

Update für Kartenansicht:
- Kommentare
- Filter für die Kategorien
- Responsive-Design, d.h. der Quark funktioniert soweit sogar für Smartphones

Wichtig: Bitte KEINE Kommentare vornehmen - das sehen die User momentan im Kommentar-Live-Ticker. Die kommen da zwar nicht rauf, aber sehen die Quelle - Wäre grad nicht so prickelnd. ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich entwickel viel mit dem Hintergedanken, wie könnte man das umgehen. Alles was User-Interaktion ist, muss man 10x prüfen -  Erfahrungswert.



Warum? Deren Setups hat doch keinen Einfluss aufs Spiel? :3


Bugs/Fehler/etc:
http://hsdb.buffed.de/mechanic/list/
Hier fehlt die Beschreibung zu Sheep. 

Wenn man auf nem 13" Notebook die Seite anguckt, sieht man nicht immer die Pfeile, weil die Höhe der Auflösung des Monitors nich so dolle ist. z.B. hier http://hsdb.buffed.de/browser/?filter[t]=7
Nen Pfeil pro Kartenzeile wär evtl. gut. Gibt dann halt je nach dem wieviele Karten auf der Seite sind 2-3 Pfeile in der Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2013)

Featurewünsche:

Beim Bilder hochladen für den Karteneditor bitte eine "Drehe das Bild" Funktion einbauen. Heutige Betriebssysteme erkennen die Ausrichtung der Kamera automatisch und passen die Vorschau entsprechend an. Der User merkt dann nicht mehr, dass das Bild falsch ist.
Siehe hier: http://hsdb.buffed.de/res/hearthstone/created/2013/12/04/c0ff9d362f3d0f268beb603fdd0cc0dd.png

Bildgrösse anpassen. Damit man nen grösseren oder kleineren Ausschnitt aus dem Bild wählen kann. Das Bild wird dann beim rendern halt entsprechend skaliert. 





> NAch de Hochladen musst du noch einen Ausschnitt von 512x512 Pixel aus deinem Bild auswählen. Das ist zudem die minimale Größe für hochzuladente Bilder. Außerdem sind nur JPEGS bei einer maximalen Größe von zwei Megabyte erlaubt.


Czech your grandma (Prüf die Grammatik)


Edit:
Obiges Bild lädt nicht. Quellmaterial ist ein JPG das exakt 2MB gross ist. Fehlermeldung beim Upload kam keine.


Neues Bild erstellen wollen, Bild gewählt das 299&#8198;×&#8198;271 ist und PNG war. -> Meldung bekommen, das Bild wäre im falschen Format. Bild in nem Editor zu JPG gewandelt -> Meldung es wäre zu klein. 
Grösseres Bild gewählt -> "Das Bild ist zu klein".

Browser zu, Browser auf, nochmal das Bild (461&#8198;×&#8198;367, 79kb) hochladen wollen -> "Das Bild ist zu klein". 

Hab ich was kaputtgemacht? 

Edit2:

Einstellungen
http://f.666kb.com/i/cjthh1bz83qfzbpb5.jpg
Bild http://666kb.com/i/cjthh6hdrq2hj5fc1.jpg

 ICHBINEINIDIOT ICHBINEINIDIOT. Hab irgendwie 256x256 im Kopf gehabt anstatt 512x512


Edit341: 
http://hsdb.buffed.de/res/hearthstone/created/2013/12/04/d44aaa30629ef0f1186f1afedbf3f013.png
Mal sehn ob das bald lädt. Irgendwie wird nix generiert. Trotz 5 Minuten Pause.

Editdrölf:

```
<a href="javascript:$cardEditor.abortQueue(14);">
```
Was wohl passiert, wenn da jemand die Zahl ändert? =)


----------

